# Rousey: "If GSP wasn't really good-looking, and Canadian, he would be unkown"



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rousey: "If GSP wasn't really good-looking, and Canadian, he would be unkown"*



> Everybody keeps coming up to me and saying, 'Oh, do you think if you didn't look such a way, people would like you so much?' I'm like, 'Dude, if GSP was butt ugly, you wouldn't want to know who he is so much.'
> I think he lucked out a lot that he's Canadian. I love Canadians. They are the coolest, nicest, most patriotic people, and they will support their countrymen no matter what, and I think that's commendable. But if GSP wasn't really good-looking, and really Canadian, he would be really unknown.
> 
> "He fights to win matches. He doesn't fight to defeat his opponents."


http://www.lvrj.com/neon/ufc-s-ronda-rousey-talks-fast-hits-hard-186282872.html



Personally I can't wait until womens MMA disappears before it even begins in the UFC. Rousey especially, absolutely as dumb as they come but most of all a total disgrace to our sport.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

She says the dumbest shit, I don't know if it's for self promotion or if she's just being Nick and Nate's buddy and trying to trash Frenchy but she says some really dumb stuff.

Would hit though.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh, she just wants the D, horny bitch.

Also, what a weird thing to say.













Also 10/10 would bang.


----------



## tebra (Jan 15, 2013)

You think that mud would be better place for them to fight instead ring? 

I like to watch girls MMA fights.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

She clearly still holds a grudge over what GSP said about womens MMA...not to mention that shes tight with the Diaz brothers, so wouldn't be surprised she's trash talking because they are fighting.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

She could of at least made it funny or witty when trashing GSP on Nick's behalf. But no, she just sounded stupid. But she's hot so who cares right?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I know GSP said some "weird" things about women's MMA, but come on Ronda - you know that is a damn lie girl!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

AJClark said:


> Meh, she just wants the D, horny bitch.
> 
> Also, what a weird thing to say.
> 
> ...


I also agree. Lack of interaction for females is the #1 cause of aggression. btw: Never noticed that tat on her pelvic bone. Toite! Toite like a tiger!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

K R Y said:


> She could of at least made it funny or witty when trashing GSP on Nick's behalf. But no, she just sounded stupid. But she's hot so who cares right?


I don't think she's hot at all, you're likely to find much better looking women just about anywhere you look and they'll all have more brains than Rousey to boot. Guaranteed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never noticed that slutty tattoo before.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is an absurd statement.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If GSP wasn't 'Canadian' or 'good looking', he'd still be the most dominant WW in UFC history and the company's champion. How he'd be unknown is beyond me. 

Rhonda wants to feel the riddum. That's all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ronda is right though.

If GSP wasn't Canadian he's just be another Frankie Edgar or Cruz.

A champion that no one really cared about and did basement numbers.

Let's be honest no one is watching GSP fights because they think they will be exciting. It's mostly just Canadian homers.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

LMAO! Looks like the Diaz brother's penchant for saying dumb things is rubbing off on Ronda.

As a Canadian, I can assure Rousey that being Canadian in no way increased GSP's notoriety. That's ridiculous. 

However, there is no question that being a good looking guy helped GSP. 

Just like being good looking has helped Ronda or Tom Brady or Tiger Woods.

As for GSP only fighting to win matches...Rousey should ask Koscheck how his orbital bone is doing, or Hardy's arms, or Fitch's face.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Ronda is right though.
> 
> If GSP wasn't Canadian he's just be another Frankie Edgar or Cruz.
> 
> ...


Someone didn't get enough hugs from Mommy and Daddy as a child. 

Or did Daddy take hugging too far...?


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow is that photo of Ronda real??? I saw that photo... but it never went that low on her body!

And in regards to what she said... she just said it to stay in the news... and because she's tight with the Diaz brothers. Anybody who has been a Champion for this many years will be "known".

I think GSP will take this fight easily.. Condit was a way tougher fight for him.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't know GSP was good looking...I thought he was average...

But yeah, I don't find Ronda attractive at all, so perhaps that's why I have no patience for her non-sense.

I think Miesha or Marloes are much better looking...but that's just my opinion...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Ronda is right though.
> 
> *If GSP wasn't Canadian he's just be another Frankie Edgar or Cruz.
> 
> ...



GSP/Condit was one of the most exciting fights of 2012. You're welcome.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Not to mention before the Serra fight GSP was extremely dynamic and was finishing guys left and right.

Edgar and Cruz who are two of my favorites never finished guys the same way GSP used to, they've always been guys who score points although Frankie dropped Bendo and finished Veach and Maynard.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Some times I wonder what GSP would have been like today if Serra didn't TKO him. Would GSP be pulling off highlight reel finishes like Anderson Silva? If you look at GSP's record before Serra... most of his fights *FINISHED *as TKO's or submissions... then right after Matt Serra all his fights were "decisions".

Matt Serra robbed us of excitement in the WW division...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

not so bad 



> *Rousey has, however, heard people compare her sex-appeal status to GSP's.
> 
> "Everybody keeps coming up to me and saying, 'Oh, do you think if you didn't look such a way, people would like you so much?'
> 
> ...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> GSP/Condit was one of the most exciting fights of 2012. You're welcome.


I'm sure of this last fight will do wonders for his popularity, but his PPV buy rates have been noticeably trending downward after 3 stinkers in a row...including the Shields fight where he was booed out of the building by his own fans.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, that was some weak trash talk on her/Diaz's part.

Ronda may have looks, if you call it that for a female fighter... but for me that's average at best. She got all this hype with her first round subs. 

I say they feed her to Cyborg and then see her talk trash... she'll wake up the next morning not remembering her name.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GSP definitely would not be unknown. But being good looking certainly does help his career. Im not quite sure if being Canadian makes him a bigger star then if he was from the US or Brazilian for instance.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not to mention before the Serra fight GSP was extremely dynamic and was finishing guys left and right.
> 
> Edgar and Cruz who are two of my favorites never finished guys the same way GSP used to, they've always been guys who score points although Frankie dropped Bendo and finished Veach and Maynard.


Some times I wonder what GSP would have been like today if Serra didn't TKO him. Would GSP be pulling off highlight reel finishes like Anderson Silva? If you look at GSP's record before Serra... most of his fights FINISHED as TKO's or submissions... then right after Matt Serra all his fights were "decisions".

Matt Serra robbed us of excitement in the WW division...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Crester said:


> Some times I wonder what GSP would have been like today if Serra didn't TKO him. Would GSP be pulling off highlight reel finishes like Anderson Silva? If you look at GSP's record before Serra... most of his fights FINISHED as TKO's or submissions... then right after Matt Serra all his fights were "decisions".
> 
> Matt Serra robbed us of excitement in the WW division...


BOO MATT SERRA!! BOO MATT SERRA!!

(Watch the whole MMA community go in a uproar towards Serra because of your post.) :laugh:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm sure of this last fight will do wonders for his popularity, but his PPV buy rates have been noticeably trending downward after 3 stinkers in a row...including the Shields fight where he was booed out of the building by his own fans.


GSP does'nt need any help with popularity, he's one of the biggest MMA names in the world and it's been that way for a very long time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> GSP does'nt need any help with popularity, he's one of the biggest MMA names in the world and it's been that way for a very long time.


Well whether he needs the help or not does not really matter. His last fight was fun to watch and its been a long time since that has been the case. It might very well bring his numbers back to the amount he is obviously capable of getting but hasnt.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm sure of this last fight will do wonders for his popularity, but his PPV buy rates have been noticeably trending downward after 3 stinkers in a row...including the Shields fight where he was booed out of the building by his own fans.


I wish GSP would have took the fight to the ground. It would have been so much more fun to see Shields sweep GSP.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I heard about a champion that is reigning for longer than any other in UFC. But since he is not known for his great looks neither he is Canadian, I can't recall his name... :dunno:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I heard about a champion that is reigning for longer than any other in UFC. But since he is not known for his great looks neither he is Canadian, I can't recall his name... :dunno:


Any chance his name was Anderson?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anderson is a beautiful man.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I heard about a champion that is reigning for longer than any other in UFC. But since he is not known for his great looks neither he is Canadian, I can't recall his name... :dunno:


Royce Gracie!! Must be Royce Gracie!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Obviously she is exaggerating with the "unknown" part but she's right, he wouldn't be nearly as popular.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL this ******* bitch, she's totally into GSP. If I was GSP, I would avoid, but no doubt there is some sort of sexual tension between them.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

ptw said:


> LOL this ******* bitch, she's totally into GSP. If I was GSP, I would avoid, but no doubt there is some sort of sexual tension between them.


Or maybe the hookup already happened, 

He escaped her arm-bar got top control and gave tha riddum...

And didnt call her back because he wasn't imbressed with her performance!


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

guycanada said:


> Or maybe the hookup already happened,
> 
> He escaped her arm-bar got top control and gave tha riddum...
> 
> And didnt call her back because he wasn't imbressed with her performance!


ROFL!!! This guy deserves an award! :thumb02:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

guycanada said:


> Or maybe the hookup already happened,
> 
> He escaped her arm-bar got top control and gave tha riddum...
> 
> And didnt call her back because he wasn't imbressed with her performance!


I can see this happening..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm sure of this last fight will do wonders for his popularity, but his PPV buy rates have been noticeably trending downward after 3 stinkers in a row...including the Shields fight where he was booed out of the building by his own fans.


9 out of 10 posts from you, all I see is this













You are a very up tight little man.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Guy Incognito said:


> Obviously she is exaggerating with the "unknown" part but she's right, he wouldn't be nearly as popular.


I'm not sure I agree with that statement. Sure, in surveys Canada is bigger on the whole 'MMA' scene but our population is literally 10% that of the USA. By this logic, one can emphatically conclude that GSP must have quite the American following, as dictated by his constantly sky high PPV buys. So it stands to reason through this thought process that he has many American fans keeping his Canadian fans company. I would be very surprised to find a Yankee who is a GSP fan simply because he is good looking and Canadian.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> 9 out of 10 posts from you, all I see is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely you've not just noticed this? lol


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Personally I can't wait until womens MMA disappears before it even begins in the UFC. Rousey especially, absolutely as dumb as they come but most of all a total disgrace to our sport.


This.

Nothing more unattractive than a woman fighting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If Ronda Rousy were a member here it would say she "needs a hug."


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> 9 out of 10 posts from you, all I see is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No...


Alright then...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rousey gets dumber every time she opens her mouth. Iv'e never found her attractive at all, either. What's the fuss?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

BOOM said:


> Personally I can't wait until womens MMA disappears before it even begins in the UFC. Rousey especially, absolutely as dumb as they come but most of all a total disgrace to our sport.


"Our" sport¿ Do you mean the sport of sitting in your sofa with chips and cans of beer while keyboard-warrioring¿ Or do you mean the sport of MMA¿ Then being an elite athlete, training in the gym for several hours a day and actually competing, it's definitely more HER sport than it is yours.



above said:


> This.
> 
> Nothing more unattractive than a woman fighting.


It's understandable that for some people naked sweaty men engaging on the mats are more attractive, but you should accept that there are others who just want to see people fight regardless of their sexual appeal.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh: and the Rowdy hate floating around here lately.

What exactly did she say that is so bad?

Man, the sexism is strong on this forum.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If Rousey wasn't good looking and American nobody would know her. Want proof? How many people know Megumi Fujii? Same goes for everybody else on the planet.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I heard about a champion that is reigning for longer than any other in UFC. But since he is not known for his great looks neither he is Canadian, I can't recall his name... :dunno:


Anderson is a real live Jedi master. I mean... you cant get much uglier then Yoda... and yet *everybody* loves him hard.

Unfortunately, GSP is not Jedi.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> If Rousey wasn't good looking and American nobody would know her. Want proof? How many people know Megumi Fujii? Same goes for everybody else on the planet.


Fuji is nothing like Ronda though, she's lost twice in the last 2 years. Ronda is seen as this unstoppable armbar Queen, Fuji just got beaten by Aguilar and only squeaked past Zoila.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Fuji is nothing like Ronda though, she's lost twice in the last 2 years. Ronda is seen as this unstoppable armbar Queen, Fuji just got beaten by Aguilar and only squeaked past Zoila.


I agree that Fujii is nothing like Ronda but for (I assume) other reasons. She went undefeated in 22 fights, she's the womens' GOAT and she didn't bring WMMA to the UFC because she's not American. Same goes for Cyborg. She was a phenom, she beat the poster girl but didn't bring WMMA to the UFC because she's not American. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of Ronda, she's just a good example of proving her own statement right.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I agree that Fujii is nothing like Ronda but for (I assume) other reasons. She went undefeated in 22 fights, she's the womens' GOAT and she didn't bring WMMA to the UFC because she's not American. Same goes for Cyborg. She was a phenom, she beat the poster girl but didn't bring WMMA to the UFC because she's not American.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of Ronda, she's just a good example of proving her own statement right.


She was a lot like Ronda (in terms of how the casual fan would view her if placed in a big market) before 2010. Two losses in two years can really hurt you in the way that you are perceived by fans though.

Personally I think strawweight is deeper than bantamweight at the moment.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> She was a lot like Ronda (in terms of how the casual fan would view her if placed in a big market) before 2010. Two losses in two years can really hurt you in the way that you are perceived by fans though.
> 
> Personally I think strawweight is deeper than bantamweight at the moment.


Hmm... I think we're talking past each other here.

My point is that when Megumi was undefeated it didn't help WMMA in the states at all because she's Japanese. Even if Megumi was 28-0 right now it wouldn't make her a star in Northern America.

And I agree, strawweight is definitely where it's at for WMMA. Especially since Cyborg got outed as a cheater.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Hahah............strawweight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't really understand how gsp is considered good looking. Yeah George puts on a fly suit and has abs but a lot of people do that. Gsp looks like a giant ripped baby to me. The fuzzy head and the way his face is shaped looks like a baby. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Jealousy


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> "Our" sport¿ Do you mean the sport of sitting in your sofa with chips and cans of beer while keyboard-warrioring¿ Or do you mean the sport of MMA¿ Then being an elite athlete, training in the gym for several hours a day and actually competing, it's definitely more HER sport than it is yours.


Yes "our" sport, this "our" thing you speak of just happens to include these things called fans that have supported this sport throughout the years and that have solely made the UFC/MMA everything that it is today.

Coincidentally this thing called "our" allows the UFC to purchase Bentley's as bonuses for their athletes, "our" has also made a lot of people very rich, many of which don't even have to fight or train for MMA fights. "Our" pays for the first class airline flights, "our" pays for the luxury hotel rooms and champagne. Basically "our" picks up the entire tab for the UFC when all is said and done. How dare "our" have a rightful opinion over some piece of trash WWE/UFC gimmick just because she works out at the gym 6 hours a day.


*cracks open another beer on the sofa*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't really understand how gsp is considered good looking. Yeah George puts on a fly suit and has abs but a lot of people do that. Gsp looks like a giant ripped baby to me. The fuzzy head and the way his face is shaped looks like a baby.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


You forgot that money makes you sexy. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

There's only one way to settle this. 

Rousey vs. St. Pierre at UFC 160 in Montreal.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> There's only one way to settle this.
> 
> Rousey vs. St. Pierre at UFC 160 in Montreal.


Woah now. Wouldn't want GSP getting hurt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> There's only one way to settle this.
> 
> Rousey vs. St. Pierre at UFC 160 in Montreal.


GSP via da riddum


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ronda clearly serviced GSP and he was not impressed by her performance.

Now Ronda's mad and a little ratchet.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Woah now. Wouldn't want GSP getting hurt.


Just change the rules to no strikes or subs. Tickling only. Problem solved


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Rousey::confused03:I still think no one give a crap about woman mma. I cant not even name 10 figther, So only way to promote that train werck is Make horny pic for magasine talk about sex and name gsp here and there lol.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Attractive people have a distinct advantage in life. This is especially true in the context of MMA where promotion is half the game. We all know this.

Having said that, Ronda Rousey is slightly above average at best. You could take any women that's in shape and not butt ugly, strip her down to next to nothing, give her a nice tan and have her hair blow in the wind and men everywhere would want to f*** her. The whole thing reminds me of this Daniel Tosh joke:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I could say the same about Rousey "If Rousey wasn't really good-looking, and American, she would be unknown"


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Women MMA, apart from being the epitome of unattractive is also full of ZZzzzzz.

ronda needs to stop talking because she's been saying a lot of stupidities lately. Totally embarrassing herself.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

At the end of the day, GSP fought for and earned his title. In one of the most stacked divisions no less. Rousey was simply handed a UFC belt. She has no business speaking ill of any champion before she's yet to even defend her gifted championship belt.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

above said:


> Nothing more unattractive than a woman fighting.


Speak for your self :hand:


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Anderson is a real live Jedi master. I mean... you cant get much uglier then Yoda... and yet *everybody* loves him hard.
> 
> Unfortunately, GSP is not Jedi.


GSP IS a Jedi. Who says he isn't? He is just not the same Jedi as Anderson is.

Anderson is more like Anakin Skywalker. Eager to finish off the opponents. GSP is like Obi Wan Kenobi. Patient and does only the absolute minimum to make sure he wins. He doesnt like others suffer unnecessarily


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson prematurely ejaculates. GSP takes his time and makes you feel the riddum.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I could say the same about Rousey "If Rousey wasn't really good-looking, and American, she would be unknown"


You should have read the initial post, because that's literally what she get's told all the time and is answering to with her statement on St. Pierre:



Ronda Rousey said:


> _Everybody keeps coming up to me and saying, 'Oh, do you think if you didn't look such a way, people would like you so much?'_


She's annoyed with everybody talking the same stuff about her. Now with her turning it around and just saying the same thing about someone else, everybody gets mad at her. :confused03:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ashokjr said:


> GSP IS a Jedi. Who says he isn't? He is just not the same Jedi as Anderson is.
> 
> Anderson is more like Anakin Skywalker. Eager to finish off the opponents. GSP is like Obi Wan Kenobi. Patient and does only the absolute minimum to make sure he wins. He doesnt like others suffer unnecessarily


Nope. GSP is not even close to Jedi. Hes never done anything that can even be remotely considered Jedi. A superb fighter he is... but not Jedi.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm no Rousey fan but I think a lot of people are reading too much into this. She is defending herself more than attacking GSP. It is 100% true, people think she's where she is because of her looks and charm... which is a fact, but she can fight as well... all she is saying is that sometimes it goes both ways.

Obviously we all know GSP is an amazing fighter, but she isn't wrong when she says he fights to win fights... and that would get a lot of fighters on the bad side of the fans... and frankly that has happened to GSP a lot, including people on here.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. GSP is not even close to Jedi. Hes never done anything that can even be remotely considered Jedi. A superb fighter he is... but not Jedi.


I think this was pretty Jedi ish. Against a guy like Hughes too, who is definitely not easy to sub. The setup was pure beauty.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. GSP is not even close to Jedi. Hes never done anything that can even be remotely considered Jedi. A superb fighter he is... but not Jedi.


Well. These are Jedi principles. If GSP can't be related to these, who else can be?

They are guardians of peace, and use their mastery of the force to protect rather than to attack. 
They must have a high respect for all life. 
They do not seek to rule but serve others who rule. 
They are constantly learning through gaining more knowledge and continued training.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think this was pretty Jedi ish. Against a guy like Hughes too, who is definitely not easy to sub. The setup was pure beauty.


It is indeed a very beautiful setup and execution by an awesome fighter, but beautiful technique doesn't make you a Jedi.

This is what Soojooko is talking about:






He even admits that he is Jedi :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ashokjr said:


> Well. These are Jedi principles. If GSP can't be related to these, who else can be?
> 
> They are guardians of peace, and use their mastery of the force to protect rather than to attack.
> They must have a high respect for all life.
> ...


You missed out the most important prerequisite...

They do crazy shit that nobody else can do


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadians > Jedis


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You missed out the most important prerequisite...
> 
> *They do crazy shit that nobody else can do*


Like completely dominating a stacked division for the last decade.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Like completely dominating a stacked division for the last decade.


You're just not getting it, are you?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson dodges punches, but from ridiculously slow strikers. I could also dodge a punch were it thrown with all of my grandmother's speed. 

A punch from a real man, however, puts Anderson on his arse. Just ask Chael P. Sonnen.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You're just not getting it, are you?


I get it a lot more than you may think.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson dodges punches, but from ridiculously slow strikers. I could also dodge a punch were it thrown with all of my grandmother's speed.
> 
> A punch from a real man, however, puts Anderson on his arse. Just ask Chael P. Sonnen.


What? This guy...















BOOM said:


> I get it a lot more than you may think.



Name me one thing GSP has done that is comparable to:-

Getting beaten for 22 minutes straight before submitting the dude administering said beating?

Knocking out a hardcore striker with a front kick to the face?

What he did to Forrest?

What he did to Bonnar?

What he did to Okami?

The deconstruction of Rich Franklin?

Taking a solid round of Hendo grind before humiliating the twat?


If you can see the difference between what GSP does and the above, then no... you really are not getting it. The best thing GSP ever did was turn around that first BJ fight. Since then hes been methodical and very efficient... but not Jedi.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, Chael has so much speed and power that the force from his spinning back fist created a sonic boom that subsequently knocked him over and set him up for the easy knee from Anderson.



Soojooko said:


> Name me one thing GSP has done that is comparable to:-
> 
> Getting beaten for 22 minutes straight before submitting the dude administering said beating?
> 
> ...


I'll tell you one thing GSP *hasn't* done. Get beaten for 22 minutes straight. 

:wink03:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Attractive people have a distinct advantage in life. This is especially true in the context of MMA where promotion is half the game. We all know this.
> 
> Having said that, Ronda Rousey is slightly above average at best. You could take any women that's in shape and not butt ugly, strip her down to next to nothing, give her a nice tan and have her hair blow in the wind and men everywhere would want to f*** her. The whole thing reminds me of this Daniel Tosh joke:


IMO, this Daniel Tosh sucks and he lost his cause completely when he said Maria Sharapova isn't hot. C'mon, man, Maria Sharapova isn't hot? That was quite a stretch on trying to sell his joke.



Canadian Psycho said:


> I'll tell you one thing GSP *hasn't* done. Get beaten for 22 minutes straight.
> 
> :wink03:


Tell me something:
Which one of this fighters is the one who got beaten for 22 minutes straight. I am a little confused. :confused02:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Name me one thing GSP has done that is comparable to:-



See post #81 in this thread. You're welcome.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BOOM said:


> See post #81 in this thread. You're welcome.


Anderson never lost his belt....he's also won 17 straight fights. He finished 15 of those.

In the same stretch GSP has finished exactly three fights and had a lightweight quit fighting. He's also been finished by a LW.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BOOM said:


> See post #81 in this thread. You're welcome.


* sigh *

And in any of those fights, the main highlight is??


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Tell me something:
> Which one of this fighters is the one who got beaten for 22 minutes straight. I am a little confused. :confused02:


So because Anderson caught Chael with an elbow from bottom that opened him up, you're honestly going to sit there and argue that Sonnen didn't win 4.5 rounds of that fight? Not even the most die hard of Silva fans is that crazy :laugh:

Silva won the battle. Sonnen won the war. Shame he slipped on his own impressive speed in their second fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wtf is this talk of jedi?










jedi do not tap to strikes. canadians do.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Silva won the battle. Sonnen won the war. Shame he slipped on his own impressive speed in their second fight.


^^^^^^ Those are die hard Sonnen fan crazy statements. I respect that.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Easy to be a Jedi when you are walking amongst cans, gatekeepers, and past-their-primes.





(IDK I'm just bored & felt like keeping the pot nicely stirred)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> Easy to be a Jedi when you are walking amongst cans, gatekeepers, and past-their-primes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be talking about Bones then.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Strange comment from Rousey but on the other hand we are not dealing with a Rhodes scholar. I mean she is a normal, average, relatively good-looking girl, who chooses to be an MMA fighter. I'm not sure we should expect intelligent comments all the time. I;m just saying, if I were a girl and half decent looking I wouldn't choose to be a MMA fighter.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

She's trying too hard to be a female version of Sonnen.


----------

